# Required: Drum Major Badge and Mace



## mcpl4life (26 Oct 2004)

does any one know were i can order a D.M. badge outside of cadets because i am from a cheap corps and i half to use the old D.M`s Badges


----------



## CaptPilk (26 Oct 2004)

Best thing to do is ask your QM guy... Next best thing is to check E-Bay (I saw some a couple of weeks ago)

G!


----------



## condor888000 (26 Oct 2004)

Bug supply till you get one. I don't quite see haw they are cheap though, espically since they son't pay for the badge....

If that doesn't work, you could also check a few surplus stores. They may have some.


----------



## primer (26 Oct 2004)

Ask your Sup O. All Rank badges are only $1.OO through the supply system. IT only takes a few weeks to get them.


----------



## Burrows (27 Oct 2004)

unless every corps in the region decides to order a new Drum Major Badge at the same time....then it will take only a few years...


----------



## ouyin2000 (27 Oct 2004)

your best bet is to check the local surplus stores...many of them will have a $0.50 "Badge Box" with many assorted badges in it. if you're lucky enough, it'll only cost you maybe a dollar or 2


----------



## mcpl4life (27 Oct 2004)

hey i need a drum major mace and a drum major badge can n e one help me


----------



## 63 Delta (27 Oct 2004)

I suggest first you might consider fixing the spelling and grammer errors first. People might take you a little more seriously. 

Cpl Burrows says it nicely: http://army.ca/forums/threads/21847.0.html

PS This is not MSN chat.


----------



## mcpl4life (27 Oct 2004)

you guys need to take it easy who cares some people writing on this web site are in a rush some time


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Oct 2004)

mcpl4life

It's simple really. If your too lazy to take the time to type your message properly. People just won't read it. If it doesn't get read. Your wasting your, and everyone's time (and bandwidth). An extra ten seconds for punctuation, grammar and spellcheck will go a long way to getting you the answers you want. Considering the amount of time you spend logged on here, your teenage life is not that busy. Staying with your status quo will get you ignored. Which I will, henceforth, do with your posts till you make an effort.

Sorry Burrows, not trying to steal your thunder


----------



## Burrows (27 Oct 2004)

By all means recceguy my thunder is only a fraction of your mighty thundercloud. But really folks stickies are there for a reason (HINT: they must be oh here it comes....IMPORTANT!) and the nice little button that says spell check, near the post button is also there for a reason..This is not the "G-HETTO and I am sure NOT your HOMEDOG"

mcpl4life your QM should be able to acquire any of the necessary accoutrement's for a position such as pace stick drill canes badges etc. try talking to him.  Also for future reference do not make a new thread that is almost the same as the old one..First and final warning.  These two threads will be merged this time ONLY.

Cheers,
Burrows


----------



## CaptPilk (28 Oct 2004)

Maces can be found at http://www.stjohnsmusic.com... It i'll cost ya about 300 bucks.

G!


----------



## catalyst (28 Oct 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, accrouments like the DM sash and mace are the responsibility of the sponsoring committee and shouldn't be purchased with govt funds.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (2 Nov 2004)

The mace can also be purchased by the support committee.  They control the funds of some cadet units and can authorize purchases for objects not normally on the supply list.  As for the DM badge just order it through your QM stores.  As Primer said the cost is minimal and if you are indeed the DM then it should be issued to you.  Good luck.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------

